# Lr, Ps, and Bridge?



## goproguy (Jan 30, 2022)

Is there a plan anyone knows of that has all 3, OTHER than the creative cloud one? Seems like that would be a great one, but Adobe is only interested in me buying stock in their newest server farm in the form a 1tb of cloud storage. I have that, it's called an external hard drive  LOL.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 30, 2022)

What Adobe call the "Photography Plan" ?


----------



## goproguy (Jan 30, 2022)

johnbeardy said:


> What Adobe call the "Photography Plan" ?


I think it's just Lr and Ps...


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 30, 2022)

Actually, it's more, but LRC, PS, and Bridge are all there. You get 20GB of cloud space that you don't need to use. Certainly, you're not required to rent a terabyte.


----------



## goproguy (Jan 31, 2022)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Actually, it's more, but LRC, PS, and Bridge are all there. You get 20GB of cloud space that you don't need to use. Certainly, you're not required to rent a terabyte.


Can you link that please? I didn't see that on any part of their website.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 31, 2022)

Its the middle plan:  https://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop-lightroom/compare-plans.html .

--Ken


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 31, 2022)

The "Photography Plan 20Gb"
https://www.adobe.com/creativecloud/photography.html?promoid=2K4PCGQ2&mv=other


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jan 31, 2022)

It actually doesn't mention Bridge on the Photography Plan page, but that doesn’t matter: You can still get Bridge without any plan at all:
It's True: Adobe Bridge 2022 Is 100% Free for You to Download & Use
Quote from link:


> What’s less known is that the license to run/use Bridge is completely free from Adobe and never expires! It doesn’t matter whether you’re running a free Creative Cloud trial or a paid subscription (or even any other Adobe software at all). Regardless, Bridge will legally continue to work and be able to manage and view your media and Adobe files even if/when your trial or subscription ends.
> 
> Surprised? Well, it used to be (with CS6 and older) that Adobe Bridge was bundled together with paid programs like Photoshop and After Effects. But Adobe decided to unbundle Bridge and make it a separate download for Creative Cloud, so now this product doesn’t even require a paid subscription. This basically means that Bridge comes with all CC plans – including the popular Photography plan – and even the 100% free level of Creative Cloud.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 31, 2022)

@Conrad Chavez , I understood Bridge to be 'Free' without a paid subscription, but can you tell me if Bridge can display raw images using XMP sidecar files as edited by another person?
ie. In a situation where the 'Bridge' user does not have Photoshop, Lightroom, ACR, or any other Adobe App. I do not want to uninstall all Apps to test :(

And for the OP, Yes!  The Photography Plan (20GB) gives you EVERYTHING 'Photographic', as stated by Hal above.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jan 31, 2022)

Rob_Cullen said:


> @Conrad Chavez , I understood Bridge to be 'Free' without a paid subscription, but can you tell me if Bridge can display raw images using XMP sidecar files as edited by another person?
> ie. In a situation where the 'Bridge' user does not have Photoshop, Lightroom, ACR, or any other Adobe App.


It’s a good question. My guess is that without a paid plan, Bridge probably can’t render raw files with edits, because I think that requires Camera Raw, and I don’t think Camera Raw comes with the free version of Bridge.


----------



## Colin Grant (Feb 1, 2022)

Conrad Chavez said:


> It’s a good question. My guess is that without a paid plan, Bridge probably can’t render raw files with edits, because I think that requires Camera Raw, and I don’t think Camera Raw comes with the free version of Bridge.


That is absolutely true. It is of course true of any stand-alone dam, they can display the base raw file (embedded jpeg) but cannot generally display edits made in other programs. Even Bridge with ACR can only display images edited in ACR, which means Adobe edits only of course.


----------



## goproguy (Feb 1, 2022)

Conrad Chavez said:


> It’s a good question. My guess is that without a paid plan, Bridge probably can’t render raw files with edits, because I think that requires Camera Raw, and I don’t think Camera Raw comes with the free version of Bridge.


According to your link, ACR AND Bridge are included but I dont know if it shows the sidecar xmp edits or not. I would assume it would, seems like a really trashy move if it didn't unless you paid...


----------



## Colin Grant (Feb 1, 2022)

So far as I am aware, ACR does not come with the free version of Bridge but it does with Lr and Ps. Therefore if you install Bridge after installing either of those it will have ACR. Without ACR Bridge  will as stated earlier only display the basic "raw"image and no adjustments.


----------



## goproguy (Feb 1, 2022)

Colin Grant said:


> So far as I am aware, ACR does not come with the free version of Bridge but it does with Lr and Ps. Therefore if you install Bridge after installing either of those it will have ACR. Without ACR Bridge  will as stated earlier only display the basic "raw"image and no adjustments.


According to the article it is abke to be installed somehow (according to some other article if theirs). I don't know how it is done though. Since someone said it won't work with non-adobe edits, it defeats the purpose for me, because I don't want to pay Adobe forever for tools that I CAN see edits from.


----------



## Colin Grant (Feb 1, 2022)

It is installed when you install Lr or Ps. ACR is paid for software and is part of the Adobe subscription plan. Bridge  won't only not work with Adobe edits, it will not work with edits from any editor (even with ACR installed it will only work with Lr/Ps). Not sure what you mean by "Since someone said it won't work with non-adobe edits, it defeats the purpose for me, because I don't want to pay Adobe forever for tools that I CAN see edits from." If you are not prepared to pay then you cannot expect full functionality. If you get the free Bridge you will not be paying but you will not see edits. There is no way you are going to change that.


----------



## goproguy (Feb 1, 2022)

Colin Grant said:


> It is installed when you install Lr or Ps. ACR is paid for software and is part of the Adobe subscription plan. Bridge  won't only not work with Adobe edits, it will not work with edits from any editor (even with ACR installed it will only work with Lr/Ps). Not sure what you mean by "Since someone said it won't work with non-adobe edits, it defeats the purpose for me, because I don't want to pay Adobe forever for tools that I CAN see edits from." If you are not prepared to pay then you cannot expect full functionality. If you get the free Bridge you will not be paying but you will not see edits. There is no way you are going to change that.


It is good to know that it is available with the lower cost options, but I was thinking that if it was free, I wouldn't have to bother with anything more than Bridge (since I have other and better editors from other companies.  Better because they don't bog down my system for no reason, when they aren't even open, which Adobe does). 

Thanks for all the help everyone, I think that I will stick to me current system because I rarely come across a file that my programs can't see. And since Bridge can't see non-Adobe edits, it wouldn't be able to see any from the programs I use.


----------



## Colin Grant (Feb 3, 2022)

Pleased  we could help but in closing I should mention there is absolutely no "bogging down" of the system here.  Lr and Ps run very well indeed on my M1 iMac and are not even noticeable when closed.  I would suggest your conclusion that they "bog down" you system for no reason is a little off target. There is always a reason even if it is not readily apparent.


----------



## goproguy (Feb 3, 2022)

Colin Grant said:


> Pleased  we could help but in closing I should mention there is absolutely no "bogging down" of the system here.  Lr and Ps run very well indeed on my M1 iMac and are not even noticeable when closed.  I would suggest your conclusion that they "bog down" you system for no reason is a little off target. There is always a reason even if it is not readily apparent.


Well, I have noticed it on other computers, but the most recent reason I say that is on my desktop (where I installed it, this time) task manager showed 70% of my cpu and 60% of my ram. I just checked and it is running at 4% and 37% now (about normal  maybe a little ligh for ram). 

So I guess it was during installation it was running high. But right now, I have EVERYTHING that I can turn off in CC off. All the startup, all the updates, and all the syncing (which I have no need for atm). I have a ryzen 3400g APU, 32gb RAM @3600mhz, SSD boot drive, and no GPU. So the system is decent and MUCH better than the laptop I used Lr and Ps on before (which really had the updates and stuff bog it down). 

I understand that it wants to update and sync in the background, and totally get that it needs resources WHEN I USE IT, but that it still runs in the background now, is beyond me (there is no need for it to run in the background after I turn all that off). 
However, I HAVE had lightroom bog down when I was using it (especially with large catalogs). That is one reason I had switched to exposure x4 originally.  But I was thinking about switching back to Lr, because I can just make a catalog for each year, instead of having one that goes back 10 years (and has almost 100k images on it). If it is this light during normal background use, then I think I may do that.


----------



## Colin Grant (Feb 3, 2022)

goproguy said:


> Well, I have noticed it on other computers, but the most recent reason I say that is on my desktop (where I installed it, this time) task manager showed 70% of my cpu and 60% of my ram. I just checked and it is running at 4% and 37% now (about normal  maybe a little ligh for ram).
> 
> So I guess it was during installation it was running high. But right now, I have EVERYTHING that I can turn off in CC off. All the startup, all the updates, and all the syncing (which I have no need for atm). I have a ryzen 3400g APU, 32gb RAM @3600mhz, SSD boot drive, and no GPU. So the system is decent and MUCH better than the laptop I used Lr and Ps on before (which really had the updates and stuff bog it down).
> 
> ...


If you ask the question about catalogues here you will be told there is no benefit in splitting the catalogue. There are catalogues in existence with 100s of 1000s of images (indeed millions) and they all run flawlessly. If you have multiple catalogues you lose the benefit of keywording and searching for no reason. There is a current thread on this somewhere. As I said there is absolutely no drain on my resources here - I am not even sure that much goes on in the background. Updates do not have to be automatic and they only happen every few months anyway. Mine is not syncing as I keep my images on an external SSD and do not sync then anywhere - or if I do it is a rare event. At the moment I have Lr open plus DxO PL and am using the browser with absolutely no slowdown. And nothing is turned off in CC.


----------



## goproguy (Feb 3, 2022)

Colin Grant said:


> If you ask the question about catalogues here you will be told there is no benefit in splitting the catalogue. There are catalogues in existence with 100s of 1000s of images (indeed millions) and they all run flawlessly. If you have multiple catalogues you lose the benefit of keywording and searching for no reason. There is a current thread on this somewhere. As I said there is absolutely no drain on my resources here - I am not even sure that much goes on in the background. Updates do not have to be automatic and they only happen every few months anyway. Mine is not syncing as I keep my images on an external SSD and do not sync then anywhere - or if I do it is a rare event. At the moment I have Lr open plus DxO PL and am using the browser with absolutely no slowdown. And nothing is turned off in CC.


Huh. Did they fix the catalog issue since a few years ago? I KNOW it was a known issue in 4 and even  few years after that (because I read it here that anything past like 10k was a slow down). 

I don't think it makes it unusable, but it was a noticeable slowdown on every computer I ever ran it on. And Exposure x4-x7 doesn't have that issue. It doesn't use a catalog, so I think that is the difference, but the software is different, so I'm not sure if that is the whole issue or not. 

Also, what are the specs on your m1? I know that is supposed to be the top limit of performance, at least for laptops st the moment, so it not bogging down probably has a lot to do with that (and any new bug fixes and efficiency things they might have done since 2018 or so). I wasn't using the top of the line anything  till this year, and only in the RAM (though they have ddr5 now, so maybe my ddr4 @ 3600 isn't top of the line anymore...)


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 3, 2022)

One or two people said 10K or made up other numbers which they thought were big. LR's slowdowns are almost never because of the number of photos recorded in the catalogue, but by cataloguing as well s processing it's doing more than most programs.


----------



## Colin Grant (Feb 3, 2022)

I am not are the catalogue was ever an issue and I have used Lr since V1. It might have been though and others here will know more. Either way it certainly is not an issue now. An M1 Mac is the new none intel Mac so the specs are not relevant to Windows - it uses ram/cpu differently. Read the specification requirements as published by Adobe and see if you fit. I tend to shy away from the minimum configuration as that will always be right on the line. If your machine meets the grade there really is not a problem with the Adobe suite. I have tried many alternatives, especially when subscription came along, but I always end up back here. I do not even bother looking anymore.

Incidentally you say Exposure does not have a DAM or catalogue. It does really, it has a database where it stores all sorts of information so it can find your files. The fact that you do not have to import into it does not mean the database is not there. I too tried Exposure - I thought the highlight and shadow controls really sucked when compared to Lr or C1 so I dumped it. The new masking tools are not a patch on Lr either - just my opinion of course


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 3, 2022)

There's a difference between a cache and a database, Colin.


----------



## Colin Grant (Feb 3, 2022)

Yes true, John, but I was told by Exposure that there is a database.  Either way it is still keeping track of the files and folders  etc. , which is my point really. There has to be a catalogue or an alternative that creates the same or similar functionality.


----------



## goproguy (Feb 3, 2022)

Colin Grant said:


> I am not are the catalogue was ever an issue and I have used Lr since V1. It might have been though and others here will know more. Either way it certainly is not an issue now. An M1 Mac is the new none intel Mac so the specs are not relevant to Windows - it uses ram/cpu differently. Read the specification requirements as published by Adobe and see if you fit. I tend to shy away from the minimum configuration as that will always be right on the line. If your machine meets the grade there really is not a problem with the Adobe suite. I have tried many alternatives, especially when subscription came along, but I always end up back here. I do not even bother looking anymore.
> 
> Incidentally you say Exposure does not have a DAM or catalogue. It does really, it has a database where it stores all sorts of information so it can find your files. The fact that you do not have to import into it does not mean the database is not there. I too tried Exposure - I thought the highlight and shadow controls really sucked when compared to Lr or C1 so I dumped it. The new masking tools are not a patch on Lr either - just my opinion of course


I really didn't see much of a difference between Lr and Exposure except that I felt that Exposure was a lot faster. Maybe it was that I didn't have nearly the number of photos edited, so it wasn't apples to apples, but I definitely felt like it was snappier. 

I don't know how it all works specifically, but I will try Lr again for this year and see if it has improved from what I remember.  Thanks again


----------



## Colin Grant (Feb 3, 2022)

Exposure is quite snappy but it is no faster than Lr on my machine. Lr's speed has increased and it was running acceptably well on my 2017 intel  iMac with 32gig ram. When was the last time you ran Lr?


----------



## goproguy (Feb 3, 2022)

Colin Grant said:


> Exposure is quite snappy but it is no faster than Lr on my machine. Lr's speed has increased and it was running acceptably well on my 2017 intel  iMac with 32gig ram. When was the last time you ran Lr?


2018 was when i went to exposure and it was WAY faster.
I did use lr last semester (late 2021), but it was on an older PC. Ps took literal minutes to complete some things rendering certain edits and the like. Lr seemed OK, but not quite as fast as exposure (especially since Lr doesn't do batches of anything in develop and I had to constantly go into the library tab to do something to multiple photos, but that was me. )


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 3, 2022)

Colin Grant said:


> Yes true, John, but I was told by Exposure that there is a database.  Either way it is still keeping track of the files and folders  etc. , which is my point really. There has to be a catalogue or an alternative that creates the same or similar functionality.


Without going too much into it, Exposure is  like Bridge in having a cache to speed up operation, and in Bridge's case I seem to remember that this uses SQLLite, just like LR. But both are file browsers rather than a database-driven cataloguing app like LR.


----------



## Colin Grant (Feb 3, 2022)

goproguy said:


> 2018 was when i went to exposure and it was WAY faster.
> I did use lr last semester (late 2021), but it was on an older PC. Ps took literal minutes to complete some things rendering certain edits and the like. Lr seemed OK, but not quite as fast as exposure (especially since Lr doesn't do batches of anything in develop and I had to constantly go into the library tab to do something to multiple photos, but that was me. )


GIve it a go. You should be able to use the free trial I should imagine. The new masking tools are really something else


----------

